# 13th Philadelphia, PA Slot Car Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHO: ALL FELLOW SLOTCAR ENTHUSIASTS 
WHAT: 13TH PHILADELPHIA SLOT CAR SWAP MEET 
WHERE: 432 PENNSYLVANIA AVENUE FORT WASHINGTON, PA 19034-3413
WHEN: SUNDAY, APRIL 29, 2007 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: FUN - FUN - FUN - DOOR PRIZES - FREE APPRAISALS 
WITH: 100% SLOTCARS! 1950'S, 1960'S, 1970'S, 1980'S, 1990'S, 2000'S 

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS: 
http://www.mrconey.com/vintage_slotcar_club/philadelphia_pennsylvania_slot_car_show.html

Mister Coney Vintage Slotcar Club Swap Meets...
1) Are Family Owned & Operated
2) Offer Friendly Atmosphere with *Honest & Reputable* Collectors & Vendors
3) Have Mister Coney ColorMe™ contests for children of all ages and Special door prizes for moms, wives and girl friends! 

Table Set Up at 7:00 AM $50.00
Floor Rights at 8:00 AM $10.00
Adult Admission at 9:00 AM $5.00

*NOTE*: If you are registered on both *HobbyTalk* and *Mister Coney*...

Organizing, maintaining and running regional slot car events is a costly endeavor and requires revenue. Mister Coney is sensitive to the needs of those who may like to share in the comradery of such an event. Mister Coney is aware of the fact that $50.00 may be too high for the average hobbiest who would like to join in the *FUN* and *EXCITEMENT* of a *PROFESSIONALLY* organized slot car swap meet. Therefore, Mister Coney would like to offer a *SPECIAL* $20.00 vendor/display table to anyone from HobbyTalk who has *NEVER* set up at any Mister Coney Slot Car Show & Swap Meets. Please contact Mister Coney for details and arrangements.

Thank you. 

Mister Coney


----------

